# Pulsar N13 weired running



## Pulsarrider (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys every now and then my pulsar does this up-down rev thing even at idle (which is rather high). The engine seems to do weired fuel\ignition things when battery is low. This one of them others include 
Tacho and other electronic instruments going crazy, o/2 sensor and air/fuel mix probably wrong, timing seeming wrong and high idle and frequent exhaust crackle (which 
I like) do you think it could be the alternator as it runs fine when battery full PS. The muffler is broken off so I might clamp one of the tractor mufflers lying around, and its only a farm car. Thus


----------



## Pulsarrider (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to attach the vid on 1st posthttps://youtu.be/VtVYIEnYH_4


----------

